# Time for a fricassee........



## stillhunter (Jan 27, 2019)

We had a ball on sat. 27* when the hunt started, the dogs and us were wore out @ 3 pm .


----------



## Jed1124 (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are some big rabbits! Enjoy the eating!


----------

